# Massachusetts break up be careful !



## CCC

So we went out yesterday and just northeast of the Massachusetts we see birds pounding the water and something breaking the surface we head over and saw what we thought was a big shark breaking the surface and going back down, tried easing in closer to see what it was and it was the entire top circle of the smoke stack just drifting in the current and heading towards shore, someone would have a bad day if they hit that just a heads up. Then we proceeded to catch these two triggers, the one was a STUD !!!


----------



## BananaTom

CCC said:


> it was the entire top circle of the smoke stack just drifting in the current and heading towards shore,


That is a pic I would love to see, and I wonder where it ended up?

I might have tried to tie a line to it, and drag it home.


----------



## specktackler57

How does a stack that big float?


----------



## CCC

specktackler57 said:


> How does a stack that big float?


Great question we couldn’t figure it out either but there it was drifting along with the current lol


----------



## specktackler57

Man I hope nobody found it the hard way


----------



## CCC

specktackler57 said:


> Man I hope nobody found it the hard way


Yea I kept trying to get in closer thank god my buddy was on the bow and told me just before we got to BACK UP BACK UP BACK UP, slammed her in reverse just in time, saw some other folks on a boat close by and we went and warned them


----------



## John B.

So a steel stack weighing hundreds of thousands of pounds was floating on the surface drifting off with the current

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT

did you call it in to the Coast Guard as a hazard?


----------



## sealark

What you seen was the mount
For the gun turret. Nothing was drifting that's been there for 42 years that I know of. Several boats have run into it. The last one that I know of is the Entertainer.


----------



## CCC

John B. said:


> So a steel stack weighing hundreds of thousands of pounds was floating on the surface drifting off with the current
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No just a big fat lie John, don’t worry about it just clip along that area at 45 mph it’s all good, just passing along some info brother do with it what you will. How bout them TRIGGERS ????? Studs huh ??


----------



## boomshakalaka

Hasn't that always been there, sometimes it's out of the water, sometimes it's not depending on tide/current? I don't think it was floating off anywhere.


----------



## MrFish

...


----------



## John B.

I love this forum.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CCC

sealark said:


> What you seen was the mount
> For the gun turret. Nothing was drifting that's been there for 42 years that I know of. Several boats have run into it. The last one that I know of is the Entertainer.


It was A LONG way from the Massachusetts and drifting with the current, and maybe it wasn’t from the mass but it was a 20’ - 30’ across rusted metal ring drifting in the current


----------



## MrFish

CCC said:


> It was A LONG way from the Massachusetts and drifting with the current, and maybe it wasn’t from the mass but it was a 20’ - 30’ across rusted metal ring drifting in the current


Are you basing the buoy as where the Mass is?


----------



## CCC

Maybe it was a flying saucer ????? 🤣


----------



## CCC

MrFish said:


> Are you basing the buoy as where the Mass is?


Nope the mass has drifted a long way from that buoy and this was a couple thousand yards east of that


----------



## MrFish

CCC said:


> Nope the mass has drifted a long way from that buoy and this was a couple thousand yards east of that


Holeee shit.


----------



## 192

CCC said:


> Nope the mass has drifted a long way from that buoy and this was a couple thousand yards east of that


Lmfao


----------



## 192

Did you plot the “drift” for the Coast Guard?


----------



## Boat-Dude




----------



## stevenattsu

Was this on Steve the brains boat?


----------



## stevenattsu

Strikelines better get out there and mark that spot. I’d pay $300 for a spot that big


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## Boat-Dude

Hahhahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hebegb again

I hope the Oriskanny stays put!


----------



## Boat-Dude

hebegb again said:


> i hope the oriskanny stays put!





nope!!!!


----------



## MrFish

hebegb again said:


> I hope the Oriskanny stays put!


Shit, I hope the flight deck doesn't come off and start floating around!


----------



## Boat-Dude

This thread delivers, I got tears rolling down my hairy face!!1


----------



## JoeyWelch

Boat-Dude said:


> This thread delivers, I got tears rolling down my hairy face!!1


It really does. 
I love it when he does this stuff.


----------



## H2OMARK

Auburn and the Noles are going to be #1 and # 2 in the polls after mid-season!


----------



## John B.

H2OMARK said:


> Auburn and the Noles are going to be #1 and # 2 in the polls after mid-season!


The mass drifting away is much more believable. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu

Coast Guard just found it floating just South West of the pass!!! Had cast nets and sabiki rigs hanging all over it.


----------



## Realtor

trying to get some attention on a couple fish you caught? are ya?


----------



## BananaTom

CCC said:


> Nope the mass has drifted a long way from that buoy and this was a couple thousand yards east of that


The Buoy drifted South, away from the Mass, not sure which storm it was that caused it to do so


----------



## Splittine

This legit is the dumbest shit I’ve ever seen on any forum, and I looked at the GCFC forum once.


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> This legit is the dumbest shit I’ve ever seen on any forum, and I looked at the GCFC forum once.


Really not sure about that. Remember the island deer dude? The same one that hunts free range on the big pen. That's tough to beat. You'd have to show a body of work that beats that dude. Like a bed pop and other threads like that.


----------



## markw4321

Dang.


----------



## Downtime2

Read some silly shit, but......damn.....


----------



## bigtee

Some big triggers!


----------



## jack2

hey, ccc
can you get me a bag of that shit? must be some killer.

jack


----------



## ul412al

Ouch...US Navy gets fined for new circular artificial reef outside of permitted area, click HERE!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

What you saw was the top of the flight deck. It’s visible during low tide. Most anglers/boaters know about it.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Flight control tower...not flight deck, my apologies.


----------



## Bodupp

I have gas. I never have gas. But I have gas now.


----------



## kingfish501

Neat story considering that her stacks were blown apart by coastal artillery.............in 1921.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

I Saw I too Man!!...it was just drifting along...

I took a picture.:thumbup:


----------



## Boat-Dude

So who has seen a barracuda fart? I am telling you I seen bubbles.


----------



## CCC

bigtee said:


> Some big triggers!


Yea that one was a STUD


----------



## Boat-Dude

Watch and learn.


----------



## Murphy's Law

All those barracuda farted in the mass and floated the top off it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markw4321




----------



## CalvinandHobbes

wow!


----------



## JoeyWelch

It’s scary as shit to know this dude is out driving on the road and water.


----------



## Boat-Dude

7th page here we come!!!1one!!


----------



## stevenattsu

This just in!!!! The Coast Guard has now found a second pipe floating along with the other pipe!! Be careful out there boys!!! There’s no telling where they might end up


----------



## Murphy's Law

Did it look like this ?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch

I bet this anti gravity shit is gonna make for some tough deep dropping.
Gonna be 4lb leads and braid floating all over the gulf.


----------



## lastcast

I think they were out there today welding it back together!


----------



## Lil' Scout

Buoyant metals, pre-WW1 Battleships with "flight observation towers", and drifting shipwrecks...…….next thing you know someone's gonna report seeing Wade with a Man Bun. Am I the only person who heeded the warning about the Brown Acid?


----------



## Boat-Dude

Lil' Scout said:


> Buoyant metals, pre-WW1 Battleships with "flight observation towers", and drifting shipwrecks...…….next thing you know someone's gonna report seeing Wade with a Man Bun. Am I the only person who heeded the warning about the Brown Acid?





Brown Acid, yeah I get that a lot after eating taco bell, burns the hell out of my corn hole.


----------



## jack2

i still say i want some of that shit he's smoking. i'd like to try it and see if i see anything floating. could be hundreds of mahi under it.:thumbsup:

jack


----------



## hebegb again

lil' scout said:


> buoyant metals, pre-ww1 battleships with "flight observation towers", and drifting shipwrecks...…….next thing you know someone's gonna report seeing wade with a man bun.





lmao!!!


----------



## markw4321




----------



## markw4321




----------



## markw4321




----------



## Brads

Bullshit someone stole that gun, it just floated away...


----------



## Downtime2

Sunk in 1921


----------



## JoeyWelch

Downtime2 said:


> Sunk in 1921


Is that the actual ship that were talking about?


----------



## Downtime2

Yes it is
File photo


----------



## JoeyWelch

Great pictures.


----------



## JoeyWelch

What is that tall birdcage thing on the back of the ship?


----------



## Downtime2

Crows nest. (Spotter)


----------



## SurfRidr

Downtime2 said:


> Crows nest. (Spotter)


Cobia tower! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude

Super cool pictures thx for sharing. Makes sense why it floated off.


----------



## sealark

The crows nest is still there on the mass and there are two gun turret mounts one is visible at low tide the other is a foot or two underwater at low tide. Anchor chain and windless is also there. 25 ft deep. I dove it last week. Lots of charters go to it also. Best time is high tide vis varies. Rain and sea state effects vis. Nothing has drifted off wreck except the OPs brain.


----------



## Snagged Line

You Guys are a bunch of ASSHOLES!!!!!!..........................................What a Great place!


----------



## MrFish

Snagged Line said:


> You Guys are a bunch of ASSHOLES!!!!!!..........................................What a Great place!


John B. started this shit show. I was buying the story til he brought up doubt about floating steel.


----------



## Jason

Those towers are gone but the smoke stack (one of the 2) is what is exposed during low tides I believe... I've seen all kinds of fish around that ship... most impressive was a big ole manta and a whale shark... 



Maybe a megaldon ripped off the smoke stack and was carrying it around like a dog toy??? hahaha


----------



## Capt.Ernie




----------



## Lawdog88

sealark said:


> The crows nest is still there on the mass and there are two gun turret mounts one is visible at low tide the other is a foot or two underwater at low tide. Anchor chain and windless is also there. 25 ft deep. I dove it last week. Lots of charters go to it also. Best time is high tide vis varies. Rain and sea state effects vis. Nothing has drifted off wreck except the OPs brain.



When I was a kid in the mid-50's, my older brother and I took Dad's 14' Stauter out to the Mass. The turrets were well out of the water back then, I would say 12-15 feet or so, and you could climb up on them and fish.

The boat was a gem, and looked kinda like this:


----------



## Lawdog88

Downtime2 said:


> Sunk in 1921



Dad said the Navy brought a railway artillery piece to the Goulding area (the rail yard switching area north of the overpass on Fairfield Drive, between Davis and Palafox), and shot her up from there.

Pretty good shooting.


----------



## kingfish501

Damn global warming is making steel float now.

It will make it easier to find the wrecks now.


----------



## H2OMARK

Lawdog88 said:


> Dad said the Navy brought a railway artillery piece to the Goulding area (the rail yard switching area north of the overpass on Fairfield Drive, between Davis and Palafox), and shot her up from there.
> 
> Pretty good shooting.



I always thought this guy was responsible..


----------



## specktackler57

Cool pics


----------



## boomshakalaka

Has anyone heard from CCC? Is he still out there chasing the floating smokestack?


----------



## Splittine

boomshakalaka said:


> Has anyone heard from CCC? Is he still out there chasing the floating smokestack?


Probably half way to Mexico by now.


----------



## Runned Over II

Downtime2 said:


> Sunk in 1921





And look there's pictures of Sealark diving the Mass.


----------



## sealark

Runned Over II said:


> And look there's pictures of Sealark diving the Mass.


Could be me but it isn't. I started skin diving in 1953 scuba in 59. I recognise those fire extinguisher tanks with the indented bottoms.


----------



## MrFish

BREAKING NEWS:

Skanksa has discontinued the dropping of bridge remnants in the Gulf of Mexico due to reports of super buoyant metals. Company spokesman Chet Manley had this to say, "If a solid steel structure can float, then it makes sense to assume that concrete pieces weighing tens of thousands of pounds can float too. We have to limit our liability here. We're already starting inspections on the current bridge to make sure it's not floating too." Efforts to find the floating steel object in the Gulf have intensified.


----------



## stevenattsu

That's why they put those humps on the bridges. It pulls the slack out too prevent the floating


----------



## cody&ryand

stevenattsu said:


> That's why they put those humps on the bridges. It pulls the slack out too prevent the floating


Learn something new everyday haha


----------



## jack2

the humps on the bridge say clickety-clack, clickety-clack, clickety-clack.
the humps on the bridge say clickety-clack, .
all through the town.

jack


----------



## Boardfeet

It appears to be floating in the pics Wade posted??
Maybe the Navy is bringing her back out of the mothball fleet.


Apply a little naval jelly to the rusty parts and get her fired up.




Really nice catch on the Triggers there..


----------



## kingfish501

Boardfeet said:


> It appears to be floating in the pics Wade posted??
> Maybe the Navy is bringing her back out of the mothball fleet.
> 
> 
> Apply a little naval jelly to the rusty parts and get her fired up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice catch on the Triggers there..


In the late 60s part of the hull was still above water. In the 90s, both gun turrets were out of the water at high tide. In the 2000s, both were out at low tide. The Mass is slowly settling down further into the sand.


----------



## ST1300rider

So it's "official" now, she's moved inshore it seems. White pointer shows the new location it seems.

Really it's right here just click on the MASS button on the google map.

https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/san-pablo-shipwreck


----------



## stevenattsu

These pictures just in!!! The pipe and the rest of it are now on the beach!!! Must be global warming or lion fish or something causing all this


----------



## 192

Almost 10k views of this thread.


----------



## Boardfeet

That is a big chunk of something compared to the size of the people and vehicle on the beach. Where is this located?


----------



## JoeyWelch

grouper22 said:


> Almost 10k views of this thread.


This kind of stupid draws a lot of attention.


----------



## MrFish

Boardfeet said:


> That is a big chunk of something compared to the size of the people and vehicle on the beach. Where is this located?


That's the CSS Ivanhoe off Fort Morgan. 201' blockade runner.


----------



## Boardfeet

Coming in the pass yesterday


----------



## 192

jlw1972 said:


> This kind of stupid draws a lot of attention.


Like a Walmart with a bar.


----------



## Boat-Dude

WOW what an image that made.


----------



## lsucole

grouper22 said:


> Like a Walmart with a bar.


Quote of the year !


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

I just hope they learned from their mistakes and this does not happen again. We can't have giant pieces of metal floating all over the gulf causing chaos, its just too dangerous. Did they manage to ever stop it? Why not tie a few anchors to it and keep it in place?


----------



## Downtime2

CalvinandHobbes said:


> I just hope they learned from their mistakes and this does not happen again. We can't have giant pieces of metal floating all over the gulf causing chaos, its just too dangerous. Did they manage to ever stop it? Why not tie a few anchors to it and keep it in place?


Damn floating anchors.....


----------



## DLo

...


----------



## JoeyWelch

I think I now know why the OP was so happy about being able to buy fishing spots instead of finding his own....


----------



## Murphy's Law

jlw1972 said:


> I think I now know why the OP was so happy about being able to buy fishing spots instead of finding his own....


I don't know why he would waste his money buying #'s to wrecks when all they are gonna do is float off.


----------



## Shark Sugar

I think it's officially safe to say that the OP is never coming back on this forum...maybe no other forum ever again...God bless his sole, and God help the villain out there that is floating steel!


----------



## cody&ryand

Shark Sugar said:


> I think it's officially safe to say that the OP is never coming back on this forum...maybe no other forum ever again...God bless his sole, and God help the villain out there that is floating steel!


Was just thinking the same thing not a single post since this thread


----------



## Splittine

Shark Sugar said:


> I think it's officially safe to say that the OP is never coming back on this forum...maybe no other forum ever again...God bless his sole, and God help the villain out there that is floating steel!


He will be back. Has a track record for posting dumb shit. Like shooting his bed while playing with his pistol.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Hope it wasn't a water bed, lol


----------



## H2OMARK

Splittine said:


> He will be back. Has a track record for posting dumb shit. *Like shooting his bed while playing with his pistol*.


 
Sheeze, that can really be taken the wrong way Chase. I'm doing my best to see a glock 27 in his hand.......


----------



## JoeyWelch

Splittine said:


> He will be back. Has a track record for posting dumb shit. Like shooting his bed while playing with his pistol.


Or leaving handguns in unlocked cars and having them stolen...


Or almost hiting a surfaced wreck (may have been this one) thinking he was chasing a whale down to get a picture of it..

He just continues to top the last.


----------



## stevenattsu

I would've love to been out there and have him wave me away from the floating pipe. Or the fact that he wasnt even fishing on the Mass the whole time before his epic discovery! I wonder how long he's been doing that?


----------



## H2OMARK

Okay, I'm going to give him the benefit of doubt. Not about the stack mind you, but those are two pretty good triggers he's holding out there at arms length. Besides, he's go a pretty nice boat there in the background.


----------



## 2RC's II

stevenattsu said:


> I would've love to been out there and have him wave me away from the floating pipe. Or the fact that he wasnt even fishing on the Mass the whole time before his epic discovery! I wonder how long he's been doing that?


I gonna say probably about as long as you have been bragging about how long you have been fishing this area, how much more you know about everything than anyone else including FWC, how much of a mistake FWC made by not hiring you when you applied for a job cause heck u know eveeything. That's about how long.


----------



## 192

Oh my


----------



## 2RC's II

grouper22 said:


> Oh my


U staying up watching these useless games too nuh?


----------



## John B.

Subscribed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501

Y'all be careful...rumor has it the Titanic and the Andrea Dora were both drifting just under the surface at the Edge last week.


----------



## hebegb again

well this turned into a shit show


----------



## Joe Sixpack

Y'all must both be on ALDeer.



MrFish said:


> Really not sure about that. Remember the island deer dude? The same one that hunts free range on the big pen. That's tough to beat. You'd have to show a body of work that beats that dude. Like a bed pop and other threads like that.


----------



## Boardfeet

I hear there's a pretty nice deer herd at St. Andrews State park in Panama City. That outta be some easy huntin'


I'm gonna take my milk crate and my 06 down there come November and git me one of them little bucks with a big rack!!


Gonna be a cool mount.




















































Oh shit FWC is already at my door........................Gotta go!!


----------



## MrFish

Joe Sixpack said:


> Y'all must both be on ALDeer.


Nah, that guy was on here for a bit. He posted pics of poached deer and talked about how big a guy his daddy was. Someone posted a link to that free range in the big pen thread. Funny stuff there.


----------



## delta dooler

Lord how I’ve missed this for so long is beyond me.....&#55358;&#56708;


----------



## JoeyWelch

delta dooler said:


> Lord how I’ve missed this for so long is beyond me.....��


Dooler your not showing up late are ya.


----------



## delta dooler

jlw1972 said:


> Dooler your not showing up late are ya.


I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## 60hertz

I hope the mods never lock or delete this thread.

Every time I screw up, do something stupid, or just have a bad day it is nice to read through this thread again. 

Makes me feel better every time.


----------



## kingfish501

Breaking news...the Massachusetts has drifted so far north that they named a street Massachusetts Ave.


----------



## Bayman12

Nice!


----------



## daylate

How on earth did I not see this thread until this morning? I am going to need a new laptop because I just spit my coffee on this one laughing at this.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Your a daylate. lol


----------



## MrFish

It's done floated over into Mobile Bay. A boater has struck floating steel.


----------



## H2OMARK

MrFish said:


> It's done floated over into Mobile Bay. A boater has struck floating steel.



I heard it was just the turret and the barrel was out of the water. Somebody has put a life jacket on it now to spot it for when it exits so the can use it as a fad.


----------



## stevenattsu

https://mynbc15.com/news/local/boater-hits-large-metal-pipe-in-mobile-bay-warns-others


----------



## hjorgan

*Just now seeing this thread!! Classic*

Tough crowd indeed.


----------



## Reeb65

Netflix mini series!


----------



## osborne311

Wow. How did I miss this....


----------



## Boat-Dude

It should really be a paper back book.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

For those that missed it, its likes finding hidden treasure!


----------



## ul412al

You aren't going to believe this but the Mass floated back to its original spot today!

When interviewed by WEAR the Mass said it just prefers Pensacola more than those "other" towns. But all was not lost in the Mass's circumnavigation of the globe. Scientists have spent the afternoon with the Mass who confirmed the Earth is not flat but certainly "a little too shallow in places". The Mass denied that Trump planned this "stunt" to divert the media's attention from his recent golf round at A.C. Reed. Finally the Mass wanted to thank the local divers, fisherman and charter boats for continuing to "scrub her bottom" with anchors, lead and sometimes hulls.


----------



## SurfRidr

ul412al said:


> You aren't going to believe this but the Mass floated back to its original spot today!
> 
> When interviewed by WEAR the Mass said it just prefers Pensacola more than those "other" towns. But all was not lost in the Mass's circumnavigation of the globe. Scientists have spent the afternoon with the Mass who confirmed the Earth is not flat but certainly "a little too shallow in places". The Mass denied that Trump planned this "stunt" to divert the media's attention from his recent golf round at A.C. Reed. Finally the Mass wanted to thank the local divers, fisherman and charter boats for continuing to "scrub her bottom" with anchors, lead and sometimes hulls.


LMAO that was great


----------



## MeltonW

*meltonw*

I was kind of wanting to do a fishing trip out of Pensacola, but this stuff has me spooked. I am not superstitious or anything, but I darn sure do not like ghost ships.


----------



## sealark

MeltonW said:


> I was kind of wanting to do a fishing trip out of Pensacola, but this stuff has me spooked. I am not superstitious or anything, but I darn sure do not like ghost ships.


Don't worry the Mass has finished her tour and returned home to her original resting spot, Amazing how accurate GPS is.


----------



## chased4184

Always been there


----------



## Boat-Dude

chased4184 said:


> Always been there





It was chased away.


----------



## SurfRidr

it's so weird, I was out there last weekend trying to catch bait and the tower that peeks out with the waves was oddly in same position where I had marked it on my chart 3 years ago. Cool how it came right back to its original spot... almost like a spawning salmon!!


----------



## Yellow River Cat

Lol


----------



## Hottub

*Hottub*



CCC said:


> So we went out yesterday and just northeast of the Massachusetts we see birds pounding the water and something breaking the surface we head over and saw what we thought was a big shark breaking the surface and going back down, tried easing in closer to see what it was and it was the entire top circle of the smoke stack just drifting in the current and heading towards shore, someone would have a bad day if they hit that just a heads up. Then we proceeded to catch these two triggers, the one was a STUD !!!


Is Trigger season still open? Thought they reached the quota and closed it.


----------



## MikeH

Check the date of the post...you might find your answer


----------



## Boat-Dude

lol


----------



## MrFish

I wish CCC would come back. It's getting kinda boring. All we need is just one or two posts from him. Somebody go fetch him from the gun forum.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Dusty Flair as well. That guy was pure comedic gold!


----------



## kanaka

boat-dude said:


> it was chased away.


----------



## MrFish

Boat-Dude said:


> Dusty Flair as well. That guy was pure comedic gold!


Nah, don't want him back at all. That dude's gonna stab someone one day. He's certifiable.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Good point.


----------



## H2OMARK

MrFish said:


> I wish CCC would come back. It's getting kinda boring. All we need is just one or two posts from him. Somebody go fetch him from the gun forum.


Isn't he out looking for Reefheads 25K in lost fishing rods?


----------



## Hound_dog

Drunken bump from the archives of stupidity.


----------



## SurfRidr

H2OMARK said:


> Isn't he out looking for Reefheads 25K in lost fishing rods?


All dumped from a kayak if I remember correctly?

I agree, hopefully CCC will give us an update on the Mass and the triggers this spring. 

And yes, this thread was worth participating with for a resurrection.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I wonder if this CCC is still allowed to drive on public highways.....


----------



## kingfish501

JoeyWelch said:


> I wonder if this CCC is still allowed to drive on public highways.....


He quit driving when he saw part of the Mass going west on I-10.


----------



## jack2

i caught some good size mahi on the mass when it was floating west toward ob-gs.
jack


----------



## sealark

Between the first post and now. I have killed a thousand pounds of flounder Diving on the Mass. Still hasen't moved an inch.


----------



## SHunter

Is this the post that caused CCC to leave?


----------



## MrFish

SHunter said:


> Is this the post that caused CCC to leave?


Pretty sure.


----------



## DLo

Yup


----------



## jack2

nope.
he left cause the trigger limit was changed to one. 
jack


----------



## Snagged Line

jack2 said:


> nope.
> he left cause the trigger limit was changed to one.
> jack


I thought he left because 18 wheelers were parking on the entrance ramp to the interstate to sleep when the truck stops were overflowing.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

I thought he left because he got his glock 19 stolen out of his unlocked car and we called him stupid.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch

Lol


----------



## Bodupp

He's still here.......taking names......


----------



## MrFish

Bodupp said:


> He's still here.......taking names......


I ain't scared. He'd fire one off pulling it from his holster.


----------



## SurfRidr

MrFish said:


> I ain't scared. He'd fire one off pulling it from his holster.


I think if you're not lying on a mattress or bed you're ok.


----------



## TideOutsider

No idea what OP saw, but I saw something I can’t explain either. 2 years ago we were fishing the Oriskany with a bunch of other boats and decided to leave. Got on plane heading northeast and about a mile away saw something sticking out of the water. Pulled up and idled over and it was a 8-10” metal pipe sticking 3’ out of the water. No chance it was connected to Oriskany, and it was not bobbing at all. Looked stationary, but was in 150’ plus. Thought it might be a submarine, but no way they would have let us get that close. Freaked me out to think of the damage it could cause someone. Marked it on plotter, but forgot to notify CG. Been kicking myself ever since


----------



## jack2

if you marked it on your plotter, did you ever go back? that's interesting.
jack


----------



## 69Viking

jack2 said:


> if you marked it on your plotter, did you ever go back? that's interesting.
> jack


Exactly what I was thinking, and take a diver with you to investigate further and mount a flag on it to make it more visible.


----------



## TideOutsider

69Viking said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, and take a diver with you to investigate further and mount a flag on it to make it more visible.


Have gone back, but couldn’t find it. I regret not notifying CG every time I think about it. Lesson learned. It does make you wonder when you read OP’s story though


----------



## stevenattsu

USO


----------



## jack2

TideOutsider said:


> Have gone back, but couldn’t find it. I regret not notifying CG every time I think about it. Lesson learned. It does make you wonder when you read OP’s story though


it sure does make you wonder. and since you've had the same strangest encounter of the 4th kind, you really should go check out the mass.
jack


----------



## TideOutsider

Here’s coordinates.


----------



## MrFish

I'm more interested in "ASSHOLE"


----------



## TideOutsider

MrFish said:


> I'm more interested in "ASSHOLE"


Lol. Funny storytelling


MrFish said:


> I'm more interested in "ASSHOLE"


Lol. Funny story. Was looking for the tennaco platform and a guy with a half mil center console with trips was locked on the public spot. I made a circle around him to find the other side to fish and he starts yelling about me stealing HIS personal spot. I said ok asshole, I’ll mark it and fish it every time I come out. He didn’t appreciate my humor


----------



## LY-zer

Sounds about right to me. LMAO ^^^^^


----------



## JoeyWelch

Frigging Gold


----------



## DLo

JoeyWelch said:


> Frigging Gold


It's a classic, it should get a sticky


----------



## SurfRidr

I go back and read it again from time to time just for comedy. Classic.


----------



## 69Viking

This is a classic for sure, he was last on the forum in 2019 sometime, I guess the humiliation did him in LOL!


----------



## MrFish

69Viking said:


> This is a classic for sure, he was last on the forum in 2019 sometime, I guess the humiliation did him in LOL!


Amazing that this was all it took. Not shooting his bed or getting his gun cause the two black kids down the street were playing in his line of sight. Friggin' idiot.


----------



## BananaTom

I can't believe it is almost 4 year old thread, I remember it like it was a year or so ago


----------



## kanaka

MrFish said:


> Amazing that this was all it took. Not shooting his bed or getting his gun cause the two black kids down the street were playing in his line of sight. Friggin' idiot.


Was more than that I believe. He was getting static for working in Afghanistan.
Met him once, seemed to be one of those folks that's hyper all the time.

Just remembered the stolen gun out of truck.


----------



## Splittine

kanaka said:


> Was more than that I believe. He was getting static for working in Afghanistan.
> Met him once, seemed to be one of those folks that's hyper all the time.
> 
> Just remembered the stolen gun out of truck.


Cause he was portraying he was there “on duty” and not as a contractor.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Time here goes by like dog years.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Splittine said:


> Cause he was portraying he was there “on duty” and not as a contractor.


Sure was.
I had forgotten about that. 
Classy


----------



## DaBreeze

Last time my fish there it seem to be moving. Oh wait, it could’ve been my boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jack2

see, i told y'all it was farther out in the gulf when that whale hit it in '13.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr

jack2 said:


> see, i told y'all it was farther out in the gulf when that whale hit it in '13.
> jack


I heard the whale dragged it a ways, then came back in a fit of rage a few years ago, bit off the ring from the top of the turret and blew air into it so it would float. Just what I heard.


----------



## MeltonW

I think the apparent movement is due to the earth's rotation. The rotation is very confusing to a depth finder. Lots of times when my boat is stationary in the Gulf, I can plainly see the bottom of the Gulf moving past below me on my Garmin's screen due to the earth's rotation. But no matter how much it rotates, eventually it always winds up back in the same place ...


----------



## MrFish

Or the sonar is continuously emitting a signal and receiving it causing the screen to continuously update.


----------



## Bodupp

If you were hovering in a helicopter with enough fuel to last 24 hours, could you go around the world?


----------



## Boardfeet

So…….The water doesn’t rotate with the earth?


----------



## MeltonW

MrFish said:


> Or the sonar is continuously emitting a signal and receiving it causing the screen to continuously update.


So ... I am not really seeing the earth's rotation on my Garmin's screen? I did wonder why the direction of rotation changed depending on which way my boat was pointing ...


----------



## Splittine

Boardfeet said:


> So…….The water doesn’t rotate with the earth?


Where do you think the current comes from?


----------



## Boat-Dude

Moon and Suns gravitational pull.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bodupp said:


> If you were hovering in a helicopter with enough fuel to last 24 hours, could you go around the world?


If you were flying opposite of the earths rotation at the same speed the earth rotates, could you fly around the earth twice in 24 hrs?


----------



## fishinbug




----------



## H2OMARK

Thinking it all depends if you're looking at rock bottom or bottom rock?


----------

